# Old Fart



## Rednack (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello everyone...I'm just an old fucker who woke up one day tired of laying around on the couch and decided to start back lifting weights after twenty years and right now i'm sore as fuck..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Rednack* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Rednack (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks for the info..


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Dzl2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Haha welcome!


----------



## texdb (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome aboard!  Now get off the couch


----------



## swollen (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 25, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Hello everyone...I'm just an old fucker who woke up one day tired of laying around on the couch and decided to start back lifting weights after twenty years and right now i'm sore as fuck..



Keep at it man.  It gets better


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 25, 2011)

*welcome back to the iron.*

My name is Slownsteady and I'm new here. I'm 41yrs young and have been lifting since I was about 6yrs old due to watching and old strongman contest and new that was what I wanted to do. I love lifting smart and heavy. Longest I've taken off from lifting is probably 6months or so. I truely love feeling big and strong. Married 10yrs to a woman much better than me, and we have 4 good kids. I'm self imployed for about 10yrs.


----------



## Rednack (Sep 25, 2011)

slownsteady said:


> My name is Slownsteady and I'm new here. I'm 41yrs young and have been lifting since I was about 6yrs old due to watching and old strongman contest and new that was what I wanted to do. I love lifting smart and heavy. Longest I've taken off from lifting is probably 6months or so. I truely love feeling big and strong. Married 10yrs to a woman much better than me, and we have 4 good kids. I'm self imployed for about 10yrs.


Good deal...I took about a twenty year break form lifting..Been back at it for a couple months increasing weight weekly..Nice to meet you, hope you enjoy your stay here..


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 25, 2011)

welcome old fart. a step in the right direction. keep it up man


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 26, 2011)

welcome to IM.


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.    Loved your post.


----------



## Rednack (Sep 26, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board.    Loved your post.


Thank you very much...Now if i can just get alittle fat off the muscles i've got, i could see them..


----------



## fizzie (Sep 27, 2011)

Im three months in the soreness wears off You keep it up and can I thank the guys on here for a friendly welcome


----------



## coolrise (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm in the same boat at 45  keep at it  I know I will.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 27, 2011)

dont matter the age, just motivate all for the right reasons


----------



## musclemeds (Sep 28, 2011)

IM welcomes you.


----------



## Qanza (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------

